# Piece featuring the Sappster



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 18, 2005)

Well no one has ever complained that i don't post enough, but this time I felt compelled to post after Aaron put down a nice trumpet part on this little ditty.

The piece is a standard Copeland type of fanfare which i hope to get placed on a show. 

http://www.scoredog.tv/In%20the%20Line%20of%20Duty%20LT.mp3 (http://www.scoredog.tv/In%20the%20Line% ... y%20LT.mp3)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 18, 2005)

Fabulous! Great tone and playing from Mr Sapp, and as usual, brill comp Mr Sharmy.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 18, 2005)

Great trumpet sample! 8) 

Nice work guys.


----------



## groove (Aug 19, 2005)

very nice !

i apreciate the simplicity of of the instrumentation...we can really ear your writing abilities here 8) 

stephane


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 19, 2005)

Great piece! Subtle harmony and instrumentation. In the last phrase there's some harmony that actually reminds me of music from the renaissance period.

The trumpet playing is great too! Exactly the kind of expression needed.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice indeed... more JFK than SVP in my view. I really like that kind of music


----------



## madbulk (Aug 19, 2005)

how many sapp tracks are on there?

it's all lovely, man.

not for nothing nit, but to my ears, that super bright spot at :49 is too piercing.


----------



## Thonex (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm on my laptop and am going to the beach for the weekend... but I'm excited to hear this... will listen next week. (I refuse to listen to stuf on my laptop). Saving Private Ryan is one of my favorite score for this type of stuff.

T


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 19, 2005)

madbulk said:


> how many sapp tracks are on there?
> 
> it's all lovely, man.
> 
> not for nothing nit, but to my ears, that super bright spot at :49 is too piercing.



one track....solo all the way through....the rest are samples.


----------



## Sicmu (Aug 19, 2005)

Vey nice, the trumpet is warm and give life to this piece.

From a purely ( and personal) point of wiew I would make slight changes in the horn voices during the second trumpet entry at 20' : the trumpet is playing D-A, ABC, B,GE etc... and I would start the Horns with the tumpet DA with Ad underline, then ABC with CDG : the horns line is kinda parallel to the trumpet, it's actually what you do later with CBGEA, so why not doing it from the beginning (of the second entry of course).

Just my two cents...


----------



## madbulk (Aug 19, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> madbulk said:
> 
> 
> > how many sapp tracks are on there?
> ...



well, that obviously wouldn't have been my guess. so, awesome.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks for the responses....Myabe Aaron will get some trumpet requests out of this.

Sicmu, you are basically suggesteting a C D on the horn for the pickup of trumpet A B notes...if this is the case, you will notice that all pickup notes are not hamonized on purpose. this allows the trumpet to be the lone voice at least at those moments. this piece would be used as eulogy piece for a fallen officer in the line of duty so i wanted to keep at least that solo feeling on the pickups. If i miss understand you please clarify ...thanks!

btw try E D G instead...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 19, 2005)

A very lovely piece of music. Nice work.
J


----------



## Sicmu (Aug 19, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> thanks for the responses....Myabe Aaron will get some trumpet requests out of this.
> 
> Sicmu, you are basically suggesteting a C D on the horn for the pickup of trumpet A B notes...if this is the case, you will notice that all pickup notes are not hamonized on purpose. this allows the trumpet to be the lone voice at least at those moments. this piece would be used as eulogy piece for a fallen officer in the line of duty so i wanted to keep at least that solo feeling on the pickups. If i miss understand you please clarify ...thanks!
> 
> btw try E D G instead...



No it's a misunderstanding, I do understand that the first time the trumpet plays the theme, it should be unaccompanied, there is indeed a strong "fallen soldier" feeling, but for the second exposure you did set some horns notes (D and G), so the result is (IMO) a fragmented horn line, but you can as well leave the trumpet alone the second time : maybe it would sound even more dramatic I'm not sure.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice Craig.  Simple but effective piece.


----------



## madbulk (Aug 19, 2005)

your playing on it is really beautiful, Aaron.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 19, 2005)

Me like.
Nice trumpet tone Aaron


----------



## rJames (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice work, both of you.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 19, 2005)

Very well written pieces like this get taken to the 'next level' with only one 'human performance'. Did a piece recently where I had one 'live' cellist. Could not freaking believe the 'life' it breathed into it.

Very nice gentlemen - wouldn't expect any less from you two :wink: 


Craig - nice voice leading - just starting EIS yesterday - any direct references you can point me to (that is if it is Books 1 or 2)? Where you thinking 'EIS' when you wrote this?


Rob


----------



## Thonex (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice piece Craig. I especially liked the glissando brass that came in towards the latter part.

T


----------



## PaulR (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh man - I like that - it's good. Like 12 Angry Men meets On the Waterfront. Real fifties black and white Americana.

I haven't read the posts, so sorry if this has been said.

Nice to hear you can actually write something slower Craig, and not sound like a deflating balloon on speed. :D


----------

